# A very sad matted shitzu



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

My work entails all sorts - a very varied role with very varied people, I regularly enjoy going that extra mile and stepping out side of my job description 
On Tuesday I came across this very sad, very matted smelly little shitzu 
I arranged for him to go to the vets, we have the amazingly great PDSA here in the uk, it helps animal owners on low income / benefits, to have their pets treated.
They were brilliant - at first they told us to take him to a groomer 
But the poor little mite was that matted, it was a job for the vets.
It had to be done over two days. 
Here is his before picture....


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

And another......


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

And here is his after pics 
Not the neatest of grooms, but hey he's certainly de-matted.
His poor little feet were that matted and solid, we had to take him back to have them done under sedation, possibly, but thankfully not, under anaesthetic.
He really is a lovely little chap, a little bit colder now, but much happier.
I will be keeping my eye on him, to ensure this doesn't happen again - if it does - he's mine!!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

It highlights the need for regular grooming, it's all very well people taking on these cute fluffy pups, but they are high maintenance, this shitzu's owners have been warned by me!! 
I will be taking an old coat of Ruby's for him tomorrow to keep him warm


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

well done you for getting him sorted, I had to clip off a very matted Shih Tzu recently - this is a solid bit of coat no longer on the dog - you can see how it brush them is possible to brush the hair and not reach the matts... (they did know though)









It does upset and annoy me, can you imagine someone taking a child to the hairdressers without having touched their hair for months.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

I know Dawn, he really was a sad little case, his poor feet were urine soaked too - he was been sadly neglected - thankfully due to his de-Matt, bath he will be back on the couch having cuddles where he belongs. 
Unfortunately he got into a state and no one wanted to know him 
A second chance for all involved. X


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Did he have to go back to the original owner? I have seen some very sorry matted dogs on a groomers facebook group, some groomers have had a terrible time getting the coats off and some have contacted the RSPCA but because someone has actually taken the dog to be groomed they say they are taking care of them, even when the owners leave it another year without touching them and bring them back in the same state - often nails have curled right round and grow into the paw pads - terrible.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Well done for getting him sorted and I hope his owners take full responsibility now and this is the wake up call they needed - poor little chap


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Yes Dawn, He has stayed with the original owners, unfortunately I don't have the power to remove him, and they did want to keep him, I work closely with the family - so he's on my radar!
They do know if this happens again it will go further ie RSPCA.
They do have all the grooming kit, and promise to keep on top of it now. 
The PDSA have said they will do his feet on a monthly basis to prevent a recurrence of the matts, so watch this space.......


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

2ndhandgal said:


> Well done for getting him sorted and I hope his owners take full responsibility now and this is the wake up call they needed - poor little chap


This is what I'm hoping for, I'm willing to let them have a second chance and prove themselves to care for him properly x


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Gold star to you Tracey - I bet that little dog is so happy that you went the extra mile for his owners on his behalf... He must have been very uncomfortable - his wagging tail will be because of you. 
:twothumbs:


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Marzi said:


> Gold star to you Tracey - I bet that little dog is so happy that you went the extra mile for his owners on his behalf... He must have been very uncomfortable - his wagging tail will be because of you.
> :twothumbs:


I just hope he gets the love and affection and care he deserves now 
Funny really, I was more than happy to give a donation to the PDSA, one of my managers was going on maternity leave yesterday - so there was also a collection for her....the PDSA got the lions share!!  x


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Well done Tracey!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> Well done Tracey!


Be thankful for the PDSA & the amazing work they do :whoo:
They're the real heros! X


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I love stories like this. The people mean well but sometimes mental illness or other challenges get in the way, they might need a hand up and some help staying there but it all ends well if pup and family are happy and cared for.

I am mortified to confess that our very geriatric cat who never needed nail clipping in all her life stopped climbing trees and thus keeping them down herself. It was not til I heard her clicking as she walked that I realized one nail had curved right round and formed a circle. This is a cat who has her own heated bed, has two fleece body suits to keep her warm and takes two expensive pills every day to help her kidney functioning. Bad things can happen even to those of us who care a lot.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

You hit the nail on the head with the owners health issues.
As for your cat.... They get all the love and care they need, but they don't speak ! 
I worry about R&R nails / claws, as we tend to do mostly field walking so they don't get worn down naturally. X


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I was worried about Rufus' which are insanely long but the vet trimmed them and said they were not too long, he just has "poodle nails".


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

fairlie said:


> I was worried about Rufus' which are insanely long but the vet trimmed them and said they were not too long, he just has "poodle nails".


Ahhh poodle nails - I like it.
I always have our groomer check them and do them - I might start painting Ruby's!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Nina has poodle nails... Grow like lightening and don't wear down easily. Need trimmed once a week. Lola's are never trimmed, she wears hers down, we only cut her dew claws for her. Two dogs who have the same walks and terrain.. Completely different nails. Weird!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Strange isn't it.... But I'm liking the term "poodle nails"


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

You should definitely do her nails Tracey, they must make non toxic polish for children? It would be so cute to match her fleece or collar.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Our pet shop has doggy nail varnish! Quick dry and all!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

fairlie said:


> You should definitely do her nails Tracey, they must make non toxic polish for children? It would be so cute to match her fleece or collar.


Just done them.......


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

That's probably an LA Pomeranian with a teddy cut!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Too funny, why do I not believe you?


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

fairlie said:


> Too funny, why do I not believe you?


Because they're really my toes - I've just not shaved them!!


----------



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

Tinman said:


> Because they're really my toes - I've just not shaved them!!


Now that I believe.


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Yay! Well done you  From today you shall be known as Paula O'Grady


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Mazzapoo said:


> Yay! Well done you  From today you shall be known as Paula O'Grady


Haha. I saw him again today, he was very pleased to see me, I gave him an old (unworn) coat or Ruby's, he looked fab in it - should of took a pic 
He seemed very grateful and not in the least bit bothered by it - bless him. X


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Datun Walnut said:


> Now that I believe.


Funny!! :XD::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

I think you are just showing him what a wonderful new mummy you would be.... but joking aside I hope his owners do manage to look after him well now, I guess its not always easy for people with lots of their own worries and problems. Oh and - nice nails Tracey! yes you can get varnish for dogs, most grooming supply companies like groomers online, Christies direct etc have it, along with the colours for creative grooming. Some groomers offer it, but i don't really think many of my customers would go for it, maybe I should look into doing something before next Christmas!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Thanks dawn, I'd take him if I could, but 3 dogs...... I totally admire our 3 dog owners on here!!
Yes free nail painting with every Christmas groom throughout December  x


----------

